# The Creek behind the 'Hood



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Took a few shots of the creek while I was riding saturday afternoon... got a video (poor quality though) coming as well I hope...















































MOV-0013.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

does remind me a lot of pine creek @ da coot.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I should have been there but noooo. You failed to mention this was right before you nearly got struck by lightning. Remind me and I will show you the tree in front of my house that was split by that lightning strike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that was crazy. I almost crapped my pants when it hit. Luckily I had just pulled into the garage!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice looking place to ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It works for a quick fix when you get home from work.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That a helmet cam?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phone


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

NIce


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like a nice lil place to sneak a lady off to hahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... I have a house with like 9 rooms in it total. I dont have to sneak.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL. Good vid for a phone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm gonna try to get some photos of us actually riding soon as the weather cooperates... we went down there last night, BAD idea. Creek was FULL and Flowing VERY fast, we almost didnt make it back up. The current was washing the bottom right out from under us when trying to come back up. I got picked up & pushed into a tree at one point.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah flowing water can get you sometimes  We always try to go up stream first so you can float back if (when) something breaks:haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... well we tried to get out of it & ride the bank back but we kept hitting deep ditches & had to get back into the creek.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

:beat:That creek trip sucked. I noticed this morning my legs were chewed up from the tires and rocks. I wish we had some videos for the "what not to do" section.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. yeah I had some red places on my feet as well. Dagblame rocks.


----------

